# codeausführung abbrechen



## TomE12 (8. Sep 2004)

hallo,

ich habe folgende frage:
beim drücken auf senden in einem html-formuar wird eine javafunktion aufgerufen. in dieser funktion gibt es ein if abfrage usw. nun möchte ich, dass wenn die funktion zu einem bestimmten ergebnis kommt, die komplette codeausführung abbricht. sprich: das es nicht zur formularverarbeitung in html code kommt.

was muss ich tun?? welchen befehl gibt dafür??


ciao
tom


----------



## Anubis (8. Sep 2004)

```
System.exit(0);
```

Oder hast du Java-Script? Wenn ja: Auf ins Java-Script Forum. der Vorschlag oben funktioniert nur in Java. Nicht aber  Java-Script; Das ist nämlich was anderes.


----------



## TomE12 (8. Sep 2004)

ok, dann bin hier wohl falsch  :? 
kenn mich doch mit dem ganzen javazeugs net aus  :wink:


----------



## Roar (8. Sep 2004)

TomE12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kenn mich doch mit dem ganzen javazeugs net aus  :wink:



das glaub ich dir, da du nichtmal weisst was java ist, ergo kannst du dich damit nicht auskennen. selbst wenn du dich mit javascript auskennen würdest, würdest du keinen schimemr von java haben weils beides 100% unterschiedliche sachen sidn ( siehe FAQ)
SCNR


----------



## foobar (8. Sep 2004)

Java != JavaScript http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
SCNR


----------



## akira (8. Sep 2004)

Hi,

Du mußt bei der Definition des Forms einen onSubmit-Handler einbinden. Über diesen Handler rufts Du eine Javascript-Funktion auf, die true zurückliefern muß, wenn das Formular wiklich gesendet werden soll, ansonsten false. Ungefähr so:


```
<script language="javascript">
function checkForm() {
    if(irgendeinebedingung)
       return true;
    else
       return false;
}
</script>

<form action="irgendwohin" onSubmit="checkForm()">
...
</form>
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Sep 2004)

Der Originaltipp System.exit(0); ist übrigens furchtbar (er würde den ganzen Webcontainer beenden). Merkregel: System.exit(0) soll man NIE verwenden

In Java ist man ja immer in einer Methode, da reicht of ein return


----------

